# Favorite cycle... pros/cons



## GenetixSupreme (Feb 1, 2017)

Share your favorite cycles guys, curious to see who likes what the most and what stacks were the best gains!

For me, I've stacked anavar with TPP and NPP... honestly my favorite currently. Crazy gains, stayed very lean and minimal bloat. I love the dried out and strong as fvck look. I've carried around bloat before and was around 205lbs at 5'9"... never again lol. I honestly liked NPP better than Tren A, it gave me strength, size, and the overall look of being beastly, but the sides with Tren A were more noticeable as compared to NPP.


----------



## Jaydub (Feb 1, 2017)

I've mixed and matched a few different compounds. I think in the end I preffer a good dose of test and either dbol or var.


----------



## snake (Feb 1, 2017)

Best for gains: Test / Tren E with a Var finisher. Looked crazy sick. 

Best feeling and zero sides: 500 Test, 300 NPP.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 1, 2017)

this last cycle im finishing now was my favorite so far.. 600 test c and 500 tren a and 100 npp.  im finishing now with 300 test 200 tren and var. looking thick and vascularity is coming on strong


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 1, 2017)

Toss up between 

Test cyp 1.2g
Npp 600mg
Dbol 100mg 

OR

Test cyp 400mg
Tren enanthate 800mg
Drol 200mg


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 1, 2017)

So far...Best cycle has been:

TestE 1000mg
Deca   600mg
EQ      600mg
TrenA  400mg
Superdrol 20mg (kick start)

Stacked with Aromasin + Prami


----------



## stonetag (Feb 1, 2017)

The ultimate ripper, Test E., Tren A., Mast P., 750mg/wk, 300mg/wk, 4-500mg/wk respectively.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 1, 2017)

I loved them all. Every last one of them. About to go on a major blast, bridge, blast. It's gonna be epic.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm a Schwinn man myself.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 1, 2017)

Nandrolone decanoate 150 mg's EOD 16weeks.


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Feb 1, 2017)

Iron1 said:


> I'm a Schwinn man myself.



Thought you may have been more of a Trek guy...


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 1, 2017)

Best cycle I ever ran was sust/eq/fina. Forget the doses, but it was most likely 500/400/225. I just know I was 225-230, showing some abs, strong as hell, ran a 4.67 40, and was filling holes like Ray Lewis minus the murder on the football field. I haven't seen my abs since, and def don't have that 40 time anymore lol.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 1, 2017)

Do I really have to post my favorite? I think u guys know by now.


----------



## DF (Feb 1, 2017)

Seeker said:


> I loved them all. Every last one of them. About to go on a major blast, bridge, blast. It's gonna be epic.



Not allowed! Medicare doesn't cover it!


----------



## Seeker (Feb 1, 2017)

DF said:


> Not allowed! Medicare doesn't cover it![/QUOTE
> 
> Lmao! I'm so fuking excited. My avi plus 10 extra pounds of Muskle  by the end of it all. Training like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Feb 1, 2017)

Seeker said:


> DF said:
> 
> 
> > Not allowed! Medicare doesn't cover it![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Seeker (Feb 1, 2017)

GenetixSupreme said:


> Seeker said:
> 
> 
> > Seek youre looking like a got dam swollen mass of muscle in that pic, the hell were you on?
> ...


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 1, 2017)

well not exactly what you're looking for but my best strength gain so far was 
750 test c
300 tren a
150 deca
Halo 20/day last few weeks and 60mg on meet day along with 150 tne. 
Got out of my groove on my 3rd squat but other than that I was ****ing unstoppable that day.


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 1, 2017)

1gram Cyp
800mg Tren E
100mg Drol


Shxt had me feeling like a ****ing demiGod.....
I'm gonna be running this cycle again in the next month or so.....I'm goin hard on the sauce this summer


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 1, 2017)

TriniJuice said:


> 1gram Cyp
> 800mg Tren E
> 100mg Drol
> 
> ...



800 Tren would probably make my heart jump out of my chest and bitch slap me. I liked 100mg of drol in the gym but the anxiety it gave me sucked.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 1, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> well not exactly what you're looking for but my best strength gain so far was
> 750 test c
> 300 tren a
> 150 deca
> ...



Drol too correct?


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 2, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Drol too correct?



Nope. Never ran multiple orals at once. Just don't see the point for my goals.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 2, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Nope. Never ran multiple orals at once. Just don't see the point for my goals.



Isn't the cycle u listed from your last meet? Wasn't the drol ****ing u up? Or was that a different meet?


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 2, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Isn't the cycle u listed from your last meet? Wasn't the drol ****ing u up? Or was that a different meet?



Different meet.2nd to last one. 
 Last meet started great then I just fell apart a week out and on meet day.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 2, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Different meet.2nd to last one.
> Last meet started great then I just fell apart a week out and on meet day.



Ahhh ok. Told u that drol was ****ing with u


----------



## bvs (Feb 2, 2017)

Loving what im on now

Test e 300
Tren e 600
Trestolone a (MENT) 300
Anadrol 50

I just keep getting bigger, leaner and as strong as an ox


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 2, 2017)

Best for results (strength / aesthetics) 400 Test e / 600 Tren E / 800 Mast E

Best for 'feeling good' and low / no sides: 500 Test E / 500 EQ / 500 Mast E


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 2, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Never ran multiple orals at once.



That's what she said :32 (6):


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 2, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Nandrolone decanoate 150 mg's EOD 16weeks.



Pro's felt great got bigger and stronger.

Con's hard to get used to back to normal


----------

